# Chrome browser problems



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm trying out (for the umpteenth time) the Chrome browser, and ran into a problem: It won't display any books in the "My Content" screen. It will show all in the devices and settings tabs, but no titles in the My Content window. All other content from this and other sites displays correctly.
Any thoughts?
FWIW, I'm using an older version of Chrome (49) on an older laptop Mac. Newer versions of Chrome won't install on my machine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....

I gave up on Chrome some time ago on my PC...  can't help you--hopefully someone will weigh in with a MAC.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chrome is the only browser I use really, but I use on PC and always the new version. So won't be any help. Not sure what issues come up when using a older version though. 

I can tell you that I see all the books in the left bar. I only have a few free books I got long time ago to test out the play store thingy on my android phone. They are listed under "books" -> "my books"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I conceded defeat and went back to Firefox.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I have been using Chrome as my default browser on Windows machines and on my android phone.  Both will show books (content) when I go to Kindle books, choose Contents and Devices from top menu.  Oh, and at some point it does ask me to sign in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Chrome working properly with Amazon now. The fix was doing a factory restore on my laptop. Things had been accumulating for over 10 years, and it was time for a general clean-up. After making three complete backups on different drives, I did the disk wipe and re-installed the OS from the Recovery Partition. I have only the essentials on the device at the moment along with Chrome, Safari and Firefox. Chrome is now dealing properly with Amazon's Devices and Content page now.


Over the next few weeks I will be re-installing some essential apps, but I'm unlikely to ever put all the stuff back that I removed.


Of course, I'm still stuck with old versions of software, but I'm hoping I can retire this hardware by the end of the year and switch to my other, up-to-date laptop.


----------

